# Police Officer Daryl Pierson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Daryl Pierson*
Rochester Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 3, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* 32
*Military veteran
Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/3/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Daryl Pierson was shot and killed near the intersection of Hudson Avenue and Warsaw Street while involved in a foot pursuit of a suspect following a traffic stop.

The man that Officer Pierson was chasing had been paroled only three weeks prior while serving a sentenced for attempted armed robbery.

A bystander was also wounded by the gunfire.

Officer Pierson was a veteran of the National Guard and had served with the Rochester Police Department for eight years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Michael Ciminelli
Rochester Police Department
185 Exchange Boulevard
Rochester, NY 14614

Phone: (585) 428-7033

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22174-police-officer-daryl-pierson#ixzz3CNcGTVuA


----------

